# Linksys E1000 connection problem



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just bought a brand new linksys e1000 router and everything works great but for some reason i cannnot connect wirelessly to the internet. It connects to the router but my computer won't get any internet signal from it. I connected via ethernet cable and everything works great, my friends are able to connect wirelessly through their computers with no problem. I can use the internet through other routers but i just cant connect to this one for some odd reason. 
I have windows vista SP2, my network card is atheros ar5007, and my ISP is time warner. Im not really sure what to do anymore, i tried changing all different options on my compuer but i just cant get any wireless internet through this router. 

Help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have any Firewall or Security software installed in it?

================
Try removing all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide. 

================
If none of the above works please provide an ipconfig/ all of your computer.
Click on Start => run and type the word *cmd* on run or search box then press enter. From the black screen(command prompt), type the word *ipconfig /all *and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have norton internet security and windows firewall but one of those has to be off in order for the other to run correctly. i tried changing different settings there but still nothing.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Jacek>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jacek-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-6C-7F-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::948e:690d:f59d:4820%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 08, 2010 6:09:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 09, 2010 12:50:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 402661345
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-D1-18-5F-00-1E-68-76-65-15
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : socal.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-76-65-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-86-03-FA-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F401555D-3D39-41DA-84A4-E5BE6EE98
AE6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.socal.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:34e7:3fca:f5ff:fef8(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34e7:3fca:f5ff:fef8%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Jacek>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You have a working ipconfig /all and that's great news.

For now, pls. disable the Norton Security Firewall and leave the built-in windows firewall enabled and see if you're able to connect.
If disabling the Firewall didn't work, pls. disable the Norton Security Services completely from msconfig. Click on Start=> and type *msconfig* press enter, locate Services Tab and uncheck any Norton services that are running.

Test your wireless connection after.

BTW...your Windows built-in firewall would do an excellent job protecting your computer.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nope. Still not working. I'm on my friends router now and it's working just fine. I dont know why i cant connect to my new router. It keeps saying 'Local connection only'.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls remove your network security for now and see if you're able to connect. Then if you're able to get a solid connection then try WEP Security, test your connection again and please report back.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

how am i supposed to do that? i cant change any settings without the connection, the router setup cd doesnt let me set it up so i can only configure it manually by going to their website (192.168.1.1) only when that router is connected (which is never) and now even the ethernet connection is iffy. it was working at the beginning so i set it up manually but now i cant even get that. now i need help with ethernet connection too. i dont understand.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

the lady on the live chat linksys support thingy said that it's my network adapter (Atheros AR5007) that is known to have problems with Wireless N Routers. She told me to contact my vista computer producer and talk to them.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you pls. try a wired connection again and click here http://10.0.1.1 to access your router's control panel page? Make sure that you have your router's UserName and Password ready. Locate the Wireless page then try changing the Security.

Also..I'm confused? What's this 192.168.1.1 IP address? It looks like another router's IP address. Do you have 2 diff connections?


> the router setup cd doesnt let me set it up so i can only configure it manually by going to their website (192.168.1.1)


Who is your Vista computer producer? 


> She told me to contact my vista computer producer and talk to them.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

192.168.1.1. is the router's IP i was given by the support staff, thats how i set it up manually the first time. now im having a hard time accessing that too. My vista producer is HP.


----------



## Gyorn (Nov 13, 2010)

According to your ipconfig output, your router's IP address is 10.0.1.1 - the support staff gave you 192.168.1.1 as that is the router's default address, they assumed you didn't change it.

Please try 2xg's instructions above


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you can't remember the LogIn for the router's IP of 10.0.0.1 and you'd like to use the 192.168.1.1, you may RESET the Lynksis to the factory default settings, then reconfigure everything. Actually, this might resolve your issue. Here's how to reconfigure your router again and you don't need the Lynksis CD for this.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok so this is whats happening now. Still no internet from linksys e1000 router. 

Ethernet internet not working now, not even straight from the modem. It just says unidentified local area connection and no internet. dont know how that happened but i guess it mightve been from all that playing around with the internet settings, dont know how to turn it back.

The 10.0.1.1 router id is probably the id of the router im using now to connect to the internet, i was given 192.168.1.1 for the linksys router and it was working at the beginning when i had the ethernet connection from the router. now i dont so i cant even connect to that and it's not working from the router im using now. 

The problem is that this is my friends router and i want to have my own for when hes not here nomore.

Still no wireless from linksys e1000. and now not even ethernet internet from anything.

damn it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

So you own the new Lynksis router connected to your friend's router? Does he also pay the ISP for the internet? Is he aware that you're trying to connect your own router to his router?


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

No, his router is connected to the modem and thats it. Mine isnt working for me so its in the box. I'm trying to get mine to work on my computer for when he leaves.


----------



## firefly17 (Nov 8, 2010)

soooo.....nothing?


----------

